# Iberswitch TV



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyone heard of or used iberswitch TV not to be mixed up with iberswitch that you can use for switching your utilities around, their web site is www.iberswitchtv.com they offer English TV free to air channels for 15.99€ a month plus IVA with a refundable 90€ down payment for return of their equipment (in good condition) when/if you cancel, they provide the dish & decoder box free of charge. Just wondered if anyone had any reviews for them good or bad?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carlnotts said:


> Has anyone heard of or used iberswitch TV not to be mixed up with iberswitch that you can use for switching your utilities around, their web site is www.iberswitchtv.com they offer English TV free to air channels for 15.99€ a month plus IVA with a refundable 90€ down payment for return of their equipment (in good condition) when/if you cancel, they provide the dish & decoder box free of charge. Just wondered if anyone had any reviews for them good or bad?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


there is one person on a local facebook group who says anything Iberswitch is amazing............................ no-one else agrees with him


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carlnotts said:


> Has anyone heard of or used iberswitch TV not to be mixed up with iberswitch that you can use for switching your utilities around, their web site is www.iberswitchtv.com they offer English TV free to air channels for 15.99€ a month plus IVA with a refundable 90€ down payment for return of their equipment (in good condition) when/if you cancel, they provide the dish & decoder box free of charge. Just wondered if anyone had any reviews for them good or bad?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I think that you will find they are the same company - they now have their fingers in many pies.

Leave well alone - plenty of others out there.


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I think that you will find they are the same company - they now have their fingers in many pies.
> 
> Leave well alone - plenty of others out there.


I did wonder if they were one and the same company, humm interesting....


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I live in Toledo and use this company. I have found the service exceptional and reception is brilliant.


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

Trubrit said:


> I live in Toledo and use this company. I have found the service exceptional and reception is brilliant.


Yeah reviews do seem to be very mixed, although most reviews are for their utility switch which really doesn't sound good. I do wonder what really can go wrong with TV that is being beamed from a satellite, after all it's the same satellite that other companies use. Decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

I think the deal is the "rental" of a 1m dish and receiver for the main uk tv channels for 15 euros a month.....

Which will be fine until the new uk tv satellites are up and running (the first expected sometime this month) where it is expected that the 1m dishes currently used for reception of bbc itv c4 and fives will no longer be able to recieve those channels....

So one would assume that they may have a large stock of used dishes soon.....as people will be cancellling as they can not longer get the channels they want to on those sized dishes...

I think their "offer" for "additional channels for monthly payment" is card sharing system - which is illegal as you are defrauding pay tv companies...which is not a good ideal for anyone let alone a company advertising...

(an no, before anyone starts this again, it is not illegal in Spain (or the EU) to watch free tv channels from the UK or any other country. and neither is it illegal to use a sky card in spain. it IS, however, against the T&Cs of your sky contract to use a sky card outside the UK..., but it is not illegal.)


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

(an no, before anyone starts this again, it is not illegal in Spain (or the EU) to watch free tv channels from the UK or any other country. and neither is it illegal to use a sky card in spain. it IS, however, against the T&Cs of your sky contract to use a sky card outside the UK..., but it is not illegal.)[/QUOTE]

How does the sky thing work then, I have sky in the UK but am planning to cancel my subscription due to not using it, obviously the sky plus HD box belongs to me as you buy this from sky. So how does it work in Spain?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The sky box is yours. The card is Skys (hence the T&C restrictions onthe card.)

If you cancel the sky card subscription, you dont receive the Sky pay channels.

But the box can still receive all the free to air channels that do not require a sky card to receive and watch.

If you want to contuinue watching SKy pay channels, then simply keep the subscription going. But move the account to a friend or family member house (ideally one that does not have sky). YOu will also need a subscription to use the hard drive functions on a Sky+HD box.

"So how does it work in Spain? "
Get a dish, align to the uk tv satellites, connect your box, watch tv - the same as it is in the UK!


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

sat said:


> The sky box is yours. The card is Skys (hence the T&C restrictions onthe card.)
> 
> If you cancel the sky card subscription, you dont receive the Sky pay channels.
> 
> ...


No there's some food for thought there, very interesting. So just by taking over my sky box (not interested in having sky pay channels) I should be able to receive free to air British TV with the right dish angled to the right direction.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

carlnotts, you don't show on your profile whereabouts in Spain which would help a lot.

We got our satellite and receiver here in Spain for about 150€ installed and get all the FTV UK channels plus umpteen others on a 1.2 m dish. No extra charges, nix, nada. I think the people we got it from are in Illora, Granada.


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> carlnotts, you don't show on your profile whereabouts in Spain which would help a lot.
> 
> All filled in now, or at least I think it is?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

carlnotts said:


> baldilocks said:
> 
> 
> > carlnotts, you don't show on your profile whereabouts in Spain which would help a lot.
> ...


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> carlnotts said:
> 
> 
> > That helps the rest of us if we have a recommendation for your problems> Our satellite guys would be too far from you.
> ...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

carlnotts said:


> very interesting. So just by taking over my sky box (not interested in having sky pay channels) I should be able to receive free to air British TV with the right dish angled to the right direction.


Correct.



baldilocks said:


> We got our satellite and receiver here in Spain for about 150€ installed and get all the FTV UK channels plus umpteen others on a 1.2 m dish. No extra charges, nix, nada. I think the people we got it from are in Illora, Granada.


But that may change with the new satellites. Until it is operational with channels no-one will now know for sure.



carlnotts said:


> my partner has mailed the Sat and PC Guy for more info who operates in the Costa Blanca area & who I have seen on here before.


I have heard he is good! 
Shame he does not go as far south as where you are though..... 
Is that David who has been emailing by chance?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> But that may change with the new satellites. Until it is operational with channels no-one will now know for sure.
> ...


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

sat said:


> I have heard he is good!
> Shame he does not go as far south as where you are though.....
> Is that David who has been emailing by chance?



HaHa ! so you are the Sat & PC Guy  Hello!

Yes David has mailed you, It is a real pity you don't operate as far south as we are, will now have to look for some one else


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

carlnotts said:


> HaHa ! so you are the Sat & PC Guy  Hello!
> 
> Yes David has mailed you, It is a real pity you don't operate as far south as we are, will now have to look for some one else


Hello!

I have replied to your latest email, but even though i dont cover your area, please feel free to email for advice or recommendations....


----------

